# Browning Pro 600



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

Hey guys,
I've got a Browning Pro 600, with the "Radial" cams, 29"-31" DL.
I recieved some different Browning cams for this bow, to change the DL down to at least 28", and, the cams are a larger diameter, than the 29"-31" models.

Question: I'm getting ready to order a new string, the bow label shows a 61 3/4" string presently...will the string measurement length change when swapping out the cams, or will it remain at 61 3/4"?
Thanks y'all, oh...I tried Emailing the tech address at Browning Archery, and, the Email came back...as in, didn't go through! 

Any help with this Teal, fade to silver, back to Teal Browning Beauty, is apprieciated!


----------

